
ResizeMyBrowser - gulbrandr
http://resizemybrowser.com/
======
ck2
On Firefox (and now Chrome apparently) web developer plugin.

<http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/>

    
    
      Tools -> Web Developer -> Resize

~~~
wazoox
Unfortunately less complete, because it resizes the browser window globally
(outer size here). With tree-style tabs it doesn't match what many will see.

~~~
pasbesoin
No, actually the web developer extension allows either the entire window or
the portal (page display) dimensions to be specified.

~~~
tnorthcutt
In what browser? For Chrome, it appears to resize the outer window, not the
viewport.

~~~
pasbesoin
Firefox. I guess I never used that feature in Chrome...

I see, now. The Chrome version will report the viewport size but does not
appear to offer the ability to set it.

Sorry, I was not entirely right.

------
nhebb
Just an FYI - the Web Developer Toolbar extension for FF and Chrome has this
built-in.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Ah, I didn't know this was available for Chrome - thank you!

------
wccrawford
Nice, but I can't help but think this would be better as a browser extension
instead. That way you could use it on your own URL without going back and
forth.

~~~
sdfjkl
A bookmarklet can probably perform this.

------
woodall
Here is the javascriptlet: javascript:window.resizeTo(400,400)

I was able to crash FF 3.6.17 with
javascript:window.resizeTo(999999999,999999999999).

Just something I found interesting.

~~~
verroq
Very interesting indeed, FF 4.0.1 tried to resize to (0,0), probably because
it overflowed.

~~~
woodall
I do not have a dbg build on this machine but a stack trace may be in order.

------
malux85
Cool utility - one minor change that I would use ... put in an INPUT box, so
that I can paste a URL in there ... then when I click on each size, open the
tab and point it to that URL, then I can quickly see my site in all of the
different sizes.

Well done, quite sexy :) A

------
thewisedude
If you go to this link in Chrome, you cannot resize the current browser
window, so a new window is opened. However you cannot change the URL of this
new window to see how your website does with the set resolution. So work needs
to be done there.

------
alphakappa
Just want to nitpick that it's the iPhone 4, not 4G. It may be the fourth
generation, but it's not a 4G phone.

~~~
iaskwhy
It's not even the fourth generation! So: iPhone, iPhone 3G (second generation)
+ 3GS, iPhone 4 (third generation). I really don't like when people say 4G
because it's twice wrong but it's hard to blame those who do it.

~~~
paisleyrob
Except most people think: iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, and iPhone 4. There's
an argument to be made that the iPhone 4 is the 4th generation of iPhones.

~~~
iaskwhy
I guess we will find out how this works with the next release which some
informed people say it's going to be called 4S...

------
timclark
Can someone also create a "don't you dare resize my browser you darn pesky
website" - although this deviant behaviour does seem to be a lot less
prevalent than it once was.

~~~
eru
Under XMonad, tiling windows won't be resized.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
In both awesome and xmonad mine was resized (firefox 4). Although in awesome I
see the desktop over where the window used to be, in xmonad the (now inactive)
part of the window stays exactly what it looked like before, but just static.

~~~
eru
Interesting. It worked differently for me, but then, I was using Chrome.

------
drp
<http://www.simures.com> does a lot of the things being requested -- input
boxes for resizing, url passed as part of the url for easy access, doesn't
resize your actual browser, etc.
<http://www.simures.com/800x600/news.ycombinator.com> is a good example.

------
PetrolMan
My only complaint is that on a dual monitor setup the maximum link centers the
window in the middle of the two screens.

Pretty slick either way.

~~~
mikle
I'm gonna say it is your browsers fault, since my Firefox 4 maximizes it on
the screen it was on.

~~~
PetrolMan
I'm actually using Firefox 4. I should have mentioned that before.

------
talmand
<http://www.brianapps.net/sizer/>

Although Sizer is more geared towards desktop monitor resolutions than mobile
devices. Mobile devices tend to not have much chrome in place. You could use
this for mobile but you would have to account for the chrome in settings the
sizes.

------
cfq
Much nicer alternative: <http://browsersize.com/>

~~~
sad_hacker
+1

If resolution is bigger, makes a new window instead of warning.

------
karl_nerd
It's cool!

One little thing, the iPhone 4 doesnt respond to neither css nor js resolution
of 960*640, instead it has the same resolution as the 3GS but with -webkit-
device-pixel-ratio: 2

------
pkrumins
Also try <http://browserling.com>. You can click the screen icon in the
sidebar to change the resolutions.

------
p_monk
I've made myself bookmarketlets that do this for iPhone/iPad sizes. IMO, you
ought to be able to drag the different screen sizes onto your bookmarks bar.

------
powrtoch
Doesn't seem to work in Opera, and the attempt to open a new window just opens
a new tab (which of course, is the same size as the rest of the tabs).

~~~
pharno
worked for me (Opera too), it opened up a tab with the size I selected. Check
your settings

------
ars
Note that you will need to turn off dom.disable_window_move_resize in firefox
for this to work, otherwise resize does nothing.

------
yakto
Nice try, Meizu marketer. :)

On a serious note, my MacBook Air 13 is 1440 x 900 - not 1280 x 800.

~~~
mgcross
I guess that's the '08 MBA? My 11 is 1366 by 768.

------
jrockway
Doesn't work. My window manager manages my windows; they don't self-manage.

------
daleharvey
heh I miss this ever since web inspector and firebug pretty much replaced the
web developers toolbar

good job, thanks

~~~
karolist
I used to have both, firebug and webdev inspector when I was into html more
than I'm now, can't remember any problems with them co-existing.

~~~
arethuza
I have both and they work perfectly well together.

------
pharno
really helpfull for developement for mobiles. I used an iFrame until now.
Thanks

------
roundabout07
Great idea! That is a very simple yet useful tool! Thanks for sharing.

------
hnsmurf
Meizu m8? Seriously?

------
pitdesi
Relevant: <http://browsersize.googlelabs.com/>

Simple visual tool to show what percentage of web users can see different
areas of your website without needing to scroll.

~~~
perlgeek
I'm a bit disappointed, because it renders relative widths according to the
current window width, which would be much smaller on smaller screens.

Many of my webpages have something like

width: 80% max-width: 80em

or so for the main text. Which ensures that on a narrow window you still see a
decent part of the main text, but on this test site it looks as though you
only see the margin with a narrow browser window.

